# Mostly really young people here?



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

SSGranolaGirl said:


> LOL! How did you guess my secret identity??
> Social security isn't what it once was though, why do you think I have to eat all that granola?


True, I wonder whether SS will even be there for me when I am ready to retire. If I don't die with my boots on. I love granola too. I like to roast my own, but with pecans and butter and maple syrup and other Very Fatty Things in it....so it's not too healthy when I make it. ;-\ 

Guess I'll die with a smile on my face and a hand on my heart.....uuuurrrrrrkkkkkk, and clunk go the boots - she's down for the count! I just keep putting off that raw foods diet...


----------



## SSGranolaGirl (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow-that granola sounds great! I add sesame and flax seeds to mine with honey so that I can pretend to be healthy. Omega 3's are good for you, right? Raw Food? I think I've heard about that from my hippie cousin in AZ...I hear they like granola better down on the commune. :tongue:


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh man, someone needs to tell my body that it's not as old as it thinks it is! Everything already creaks and pops and I'm only 28...well...for a few more months! :crazy:

Sigh... You guys and your granola... Now I'm hungry... Sheesh!


----------

